# Mondo/Kyoto Grass



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

I bought 2 bunches of Mondo Grass today at Petsmart. Just found out that their not a real aquatic plant. Are they going to die in the water? Is there any other kind of grass?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes it will die. Yes there are other kinds of "grass" but they need high light and CO2...they are high maintenance plants. Plus mbuna will eat them and dig them up.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Is there anything else then Java Fern and Anubias that will work with mbunas?


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

And what are the names of the other kinds of grass?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mbuna will eat even java fern and anubias IME. Other plants that grow (no anti-eating guarantee) are crypts and swords and wisteria, bacopa, Jungle vallisneria, etc.

The most common substrate cover in the display planted tanks is Glossostigma elatinoides.


----------



## Vamze (Feb 16, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Mbuna will eat even java fern and anubias IME. Other plants that grow (no anti-eating guarantee) are crypts and swords and wisteria, bacopa, Jungle vallisneria, etc.
> 
> The most common substrate cover in the display planted tanks is Glossostigma elatinoides.


Just offering a compering narrative here... I keep Tropheus with both Anubias and Java Fern. Nothing ever happened. They are not the slightest interested in the plants.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes my fish eat plants more than others. :lol: Even my carnivores eat the plants (Tanganyikans, haps, peacocks, Synodontis, etc.).


----------

